# What’s your edc blade and frame ?



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

What’s your favourite combo to carry here’s mine ????


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Port boy said:


> What's your favourite combo to carry here's mine


That' a good looking Kukri! Nice pair to edc...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > What's your favourite combo to carry here's mine
> ...


thanks man I wish I could carry it around with me not sure it fly in town these days perfectly legal out in bush but has to be seen not hidden I actually carry a paramilitary 2 most times even that could get me problems but I do maintenance for bread and butter so I need a knife all the time world going crazy people need to go back to fighting with fists not weapons!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I know what you mean! I carry a small spyderco dragonfly in town coz no one freaks with a small blade like that.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

This...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep a small folder does not turn any heads


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> This...


haha that's funny stuff and 9 times out of ten I am opening boxes or cutting a hose or stripping a wire or cutting my apple it's a tool to us


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Great thread topic 

For me, if I'm wearing pants, the SAK Compact is in the right front pocket. If I leave the house, the OPFS and clay ammo tag along.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice I have a little opfs made from ply I used to bring to work all the time for bb me and a other guy drilled some holes in garbage can and we lay it on it’s side and hang sofa cans and shoot but only on the graveyard shift man I like your little ammo case even a couple of spare ties nice I have a hard wallet for cards with some spare ties around the outside!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Great thread topic
> 
> For me, if I'm wearing pants, the SAK Compact is in the right front pocket. If I leave the house, the OPFS and clay ammo tag along.


Hey man did you do the scales on that knife yourself? They look awesome


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't currently own a finished flip that isn't "edc" capable... fun search topic  $

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Still waiting on some 1842s soo I can shoot 9.5mm with this as intended









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

A hydra that’s a pocket rider I made a couple them people love them even small hands can run that bad boy


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SAK - with at least scissors and saw blade along with a corkscrew (Think I have the climber). And a POM X6 with full looped 2040 - Though I have been reconsidering this frame due to its bulk... may go with a more micro frame.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Good topic, sadly in the UK edc knives have to be basically 3" or less and non-locking ???? Purely for work purposes of course a Gerber Bear Grylls Compact Scout, catty at the moment is a Wasp Stinger and / or frameless


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> SAK - with at least scissors and saw blade along with a corkscrew (Think I have the climber). And a POM X6 with full looped 2040 - Though I have been reconsidering this frame due to its bulk... may go with a more micro frame.


nice the Pom maybe little big but the weight is good


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Have just myself a nice woods knife now though ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Good topic, sadly in the UK edc knives have to be basically 3" or less and non-locking ???? Purely for work purposes of course a Gerber Bear Grylls Compact Scout, catty at the moment is a Wasp Stinger and / or frameless


man 3 inch is harsh size of my key knife but it's a locker


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Have just myself a nice woods knife now though


looks nice and solid


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Port boy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Good topic, sadly in the UK edc knives have to be basically 3" or less and non-locking ???? Purely for work purposes of course a Gerber Bear Grylls Compact Scout, catty at the moment is a Wasp Stinger and / or frameless
> ...


That's different, not seen one of those before. Sorry I cross posted there


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Port boy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Have just myself a nice woods knife now though
> ...


Feels nice in the hand and well balanced, not had a chance to try it out yet. Supposed to be Japanese steel. One of my suppliers just started doing them and the rep knew I'd be interested lol


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > AKA Forgotten said:
> ...


 u can find them non locking as well handy opening stuff or cleaning your finger nail but cool


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > AKA Forgotten said:
> ...


kinda has the mora look to it


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Port boy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Good topic, sadly in the UK edc knives have to be basically 3" or less and non-locking Purely for work purposes of course a Gerber Bear Grylls Compact Scout, catty at the moment is a Wasp Stinger and / or frameless
> ...


LOL - thats illegal carry in the UK... Firstly locking blade - but also as it resembles something its not...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > AKA Forgotten said:
> ...


haha that sucks and u can't fly with it I will tell u that lost a black on in Toronto I did not think anyone would notice but I was wrong opps


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its one of those strange things I guess. There was a time a gentleman was expected to carry a pocket knife... Watch / wallet / pocket knife...

The UK's laws are really strange. Though knife related crime has mushroomed there over the last few years. You get knife drop points so you can legally dispose of them (like used batteries). Know of many people who have quit martial arts using bladed weapons simply due to the harassment from cops (even though they need to be carried covered in public areas). The locking blade law is a real pain as well as most modern knives feature a lock of some sort.

Slingshot carry is no problem at all - as long as you don't use it to damage property or injure anyone.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Funny world here u have be 18 to have either as kid I ran around with both and my BB gun


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Yep definately a strange world we live in. All these laws for our protection and the only ones that don't obey are the villains. We actually have a gun amnesty at the moment, drop your weapon off no questions asked.

Matt so is the lock pick set I carry in my work bag lol Fortunately another work tool.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Matt or aka I know it’s off topic but just curious can u guys carry a self defence pen the metal ones or composite?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Matt or aka I know it's off topic but just curious can u guys carry a self defence pen the metal ones or composite?


Anything for self defense is deemed an offensive weapon ????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok was just curious I get back on topic now ????????


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nope  - Basically anything designed to inflict injury or death is illegal. Also anything thats considered a self defence tool which looks like something other than what it is (stun guns / pepper spray) is also banned - eg flashlight with built-in stun gun...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I see so if u use any thing as a weopon against a fellow human your bacon is done the way your law is worked


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

My EDC choices...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually doesn't even need to be a weapon... If you don't follow health and safety and someone gets hurt you're just as much in deep water. Its not just the UK though - its pretty much the EU.

In South Africa - gun (with a licence) / knife carry is legal - Though you need to prove enough cause to use against another person, basically prove that it was that or be killed... Its less simple than it sounds. It involves warning shots and within a certain distance etc. I will occasionally carry as EDC here something a little sturdier than my SAK - 3.5" locking blade, guess could be considered a tactical knife.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My EDC. I carry it everyday every where. (Except the post office). 
I remember the days before social media and cellphones. When people spoke face to face. 
It's funny how you word things differently when there's a chance of getting punched in the mouth.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Hey man did you do the scales on that knife yourself? They look awesome


Thanks. They are 3D printed nylon I believe from Remade Scales on Etsy. Couple different versions and easy to swap out.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> My EDC choices...


thats a nice bit of kit i love it


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> My EDC. I carry it everyday every where. (Except the post office).
> I remember the days before social media and cellphones. When people spoke face to face.
> It's funny how you word things differently when there's a chance of getting punched in the mouth.


very nice edc fella like the frame ya even school now as changed no contact no hockey card scrambles no peanut butter no garbage cans no king the snow hill no fun !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome post As a kid every boy I knew carried a knife in case we needed to cut a tree branch, or carve wood. We also played a game where we would stand side by side and throw a knife in the ground. Then the next person had to see if they could stretch their legs far enough to touch the knife with their foot. I believe it was called “Stickem”


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

As for knife its a CRKT minimalist bowie I'm currently making my EDC sling as we speak.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> My EDC choices...


Shoot yeah! I believe I'd carry that too. Soooooo nice!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've been carrying my X6POM lately in my bag, but my GherkinGapper is a more friendly EDC size. I usually have a pocket knife, either this cheap sodbuster or a higonokami folder. I'm a big fan of spiderco, but I hate having things clipped to my pocket. I keep buying nice knives but always drift back to the old school single-blade folders.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Tag said:


> Awesome post As a kid every boy I knew carried a knife in case we needed to cut a tree branch, or carve wood. We also played a game where we would stand side by side and throw a knife in the ground. Then the next person had to see if they could stretch their legs far enough to touch the knife with their foot. I believe it was called "Stickem"


I used to play mumblety-peg when I was a kid. My dad showed me how when I was bored and bugging him. I just read the wikipedia page for it, and it's way more dangerous than I remember it being! I think we just played the H-O-R-S-E version: flip it off your finger, off your elbow, off your knee... and have it stick in the dirt.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> My EDC choices...


@urbanshooter , man, I absolutely LOVE that LBS and am a huge fan of Spyderco knives.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Tag said:


> Awesome post As a kid every boy I knew carried a knife in case we needed to cut a tree branch, or carve wood. We also played a game where we would stand side by side and throw a knife in the ground. Then the next person had to see if they could stretch their legs far enough to touch the knife with their foot. I believe it was called "Stickem"


nice input tag like stories from the past my great uncle told me used to take his 22 lr to grade school with him them days r long gone !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SlingFaceKilla said:


> As for knife its a CRKT minimalist bowie I'm currently making my EDC sling as we speak.


cool first time i have seen that one i like :naughty: wish u well getting your sling up and going !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> I've been carrying my X6POM lately in my bag, but my GherkinGapper is a more friendly EDC size. I usually have a pocket knife, either this cheap sodbuster or a higonokami folder. I'm a big fan of spiderco, but I hate having things clipped to my pocket. I keep buying nice knives but always drift back to the old school single-blade folders.


i like the pom have not made a GherkinGapper as of yet soon i am thinking.Yep i have a lot of shelf queens knives my self my wife says if anything happens to me all my friends get a slingshot and a knife kinda cold i thought :rofl: i ike the clip i carry tip up alot of times i only have one hand to fish it out and the para i can open and close with one hand


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Lately I've been shooting a lot of .177 bbs and grabbing the jellybean or a small natural. Depending on where I'm going, blade is either a Spyderco Salt-I (H1 steel is amazing stuff btw) for aquatic/ marine environments or a small Benchmade for drylanding.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Blade is a very old Benchmade folder. Frame is an "N."

Sometimes I carry a slingshot too!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a kit...2 kits for edc.

No.1 is Sheltowee and an Opinel no.8. Most carried.

No.2 is my LBS and Boker slim wharnecliffe. 2nd moat carried.

I do not leave home without both. I juat had one set longer is all.

Plus I always carry a Victornix Huntsman, a single AAA powered flashlight, a wallet, a decoy wallet, wear a belt, carry a pocket square, and a few other bits.

The 5 C's are always redundant on my person and my bag(s). 
Cut
Combustion
Cordage
Container 
Cover


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

one of these two is always around my neck,and usually a swiss army in my pocket [tinker] and these have been my out in the world EDCs


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Lately I've been shooting a lot of .177 bbs and grabbing the jellybean or a small natural. Depending on where I'm going, blade is either a Spyderco Salt-I (H1 steel is amazing stuff btw) for aquatic/ marine environments or a small Benchmade for drylanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool edc I love knives I don't have a benchmade yet but one day i have one I really like a 42 but the changes of that r slim but I do have a jellybean and I like shooting bb good stuff m8


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Blade is a very old Benchmade folder. Frame is an "N."
> Sometimes I carry a slingshot too!


ha I was waiting for a pistol I never get to carry one of them in Ontario unless I become a cop or game warden and I don't see that in the cards love the blade


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> I have a kit...2 kits for edc.
> No.1 is Sheltowee and an Opinel no.8. Most carried.
> No.2 is my LBS and Boker slim wharnecliffe. 2nd moat carried.
> I do not leave home without both. I juat had one set longer is all.
> ...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> one of these two is always around my neck,and usually a swiss army in my pocket [tinker] and these have been my out in the world EDCs


man a neck knife is another thing I don't have but yours look great I need to make me one I want to make a push dagger to but is a little on the wrong side of the law here the lbs one can never go wrong with for edc it's just a well rounded frame and J5 does a nice job making them !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

This little frame here is as ugly as sin but for me it shoots like a dream it’s in my top 5 little big for your jeans but it’s always in my lumber jacket last 6 months I guess it doesn’t need to be pretty to be a good shooter just has to work for ya . So don’t be shy to post a pic guys if it works for u post it up I want to see them all ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Since I was 5 years old in 1970 I carried a pocket knife in my left front pocket just like my Dad and Grandad. That's the gist of it. MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> one of these two is always around my neck,and usually a swiss army in my pocket [tinker] and these have been my out in the world EDCs


Man that is some nice wrapping on those neck knives  Sweet set up!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> Since I was 5 years old in 1970 I carried a pocket knife in my left front pocket just like my Dad and Grandad. That's the gist of it. MM
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


ya cool my grandpa got me my first one probably about same age


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Morning guys, these are my current EDC blade and sling. I love knives, have many, and often swap back and forth

when one gets dull.

Blade is a Spyderco Paramilitary 2, has the CPM-S30V blade steel, with Digi-Cam scales, custom deep carry Titanium clip with Punisher / Skull cutout,

and custom glow in the dark, knurled backspacer......knife made in good old Golden, Colorado USA......Absolutely LOVE this blade.

Sling is one of a 2 pair set, black and white, cheapo Chinese plastic shooter I picked up off of www.wish.com for just a few bucks

for the pair. It has the top slot attachment method for flats, and smaller microfiber pouch. I've been shooting 1/4" and 8mm steel

with it and it's very ergo, comfy fit in the hand..........probably more accurate than I can make it, LOL, but shoots nice. Very cheap

bands though, and will change out to TBG tapered bands once these break, prob going with a 3/4" to either 5/8" or 1/2" taper.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Lately I've been shooting a lot of .177 bbs and grabbing the jellybean or a small natural. Depending on where I'm going, blade is either a Spyderco Salt-I (H1 steel is amazing stuff btw) for aquatic/ marine environments or a small Benchmade for drylanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Slingdude.........I agree on the Spyderco salt blade, I have one also, but mine has a bright yellow handle. I usually carry it clipped to my swim trunks when at the beach, as you never know when your going to need to rescue some poor fish that's wrapped up in fishing line, etc......plus, you just should ALWAYS have a blade on you, least IMHO anyway.


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> My EDC. I carry it everyday every where. (Except the post office).
> I remember the days before social media and cellphones. When people spoke face to face.
> It's funny how you word things differently when there's a chance of getting punched in the mouth.


I remember those days.. only got in one school fight myself and we became good friends afterward. Nowadays they suspend both parties, further punishing the victim n giving bullies a holiday, rather than giving any effort toward legit conflict resolution. I remember this being a big topic of discussion after the Columbine shooting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

These
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

All day in my gear-slinger 









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLINGINSHOT said:


> Morning guys, these are my current EDC blade and sling. I love knives, have many, and often swap back and forth
> 
> when one gets dull.
> 
> ...


thats a tricked out spyder do u like the deep carry ?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cjw said:


> These
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i new what your style frame was going to be but not the blade nice pick assisted opening mid size knife sweet :headbang:


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Rattler said:


> All day in my gear-slinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bit of kit how do u like the trigrip frame i like the look of it but how does it shoot ?Your blade looks like very precision cutting tool not one u see every day


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SlingFaceKilla said:


> As for knife its a CRKT minimalist bowie I'm currently making my EDC sling as we speak.


CRKT makes some cool little blades like this, in different tip styles, and they make great little neck knives if you attach a lanyard of paracord or maybe soft deer skin ties.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Port boy said:


> SLINGINSHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Morning guys, these are my current EDC blade and sling. I love knives, have many, and often swap back and forth
> ...


Yessir, I love it as it sits much deeper in the pocket, and practically disappears.....all you see sticking up is the clip, none of the knife body sticks up like it did with the original Spydie clip that came on it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cjw said:


> These
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boker Applegate folder is sweet...


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Rattler said:
> 
> 
> > All day in my gear-slinger
> ...


The Tri Grip is my favorite frame it is a part of my hand... I love it. For me it shoots perfect.
The knife (if you can call it knife) is a Bastinelli Picoeur, a real tiny beast. 

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Rattler said:


> All day in my gear-slinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a surgeon's edc! Ready to excise or dissect in a moments notice!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Rattler said:


> All day in my gear-slinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice blade! It's like a kiridashi or scapel with a kerambit hold and I like it because it's a lot more practical than a regular kerambit.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > one of these two is always around my neck,and usually a swiss army in my pocket [tinker] and these have been my out in the world EDCs
> ...


Thanks,coming from you that is quite the compliment


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

This is my edc sling and blade plus some chapstick, a lighter, and a hanky.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

I am a sucker for backups, I carry a frameless slingshot equipped with 16 inches of 1842 and my favorite Warrior Navy Seal pouch on my wrist.














currently my main sling is my Cherry and Orangeheart Ferret Hunter. The bands are seven inches with a 1" to 3/4" taper. I carry around 10 1/2 inch steel balls for the ferret hunter and 20 or so 3/8 balls for the frameless bandset. 














as for blades there is redundancy there as well(shocker I know), my main knife is a leatherman sidekick, great because of the saw blade for getting natural forks. but in addition to that I carry a small knife in my credit card, and a pocket carving multi-tool. In my bag I have a custom SCHF42D with a leather sheath, cherry and malnutrition handle scales and a forced patina on the blade.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The leatherman is a popular u guys have nice stuff I have a credit card knife to or a couple of them that’s a nice frame u made yourself.I always have a lighter with me to


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> The leatherman is a popular u guys have nice stuff I have a credit card knife to or a couple of them that's a nice frame u made yourself.I always have a lighter with me to


Thanks Port, The leatherman is just to darn useful not to carry, i use it for flip clips on my scout, cutting branches, carving, darn near everything. I am speaking for myself only of course. As for the rest of it, probably 80% is homemade. the wallet, knife sheath, handle scales, pen, necklace, and of course the slingshots. having said that, I fear for the rest of my generation, I just turned 17 today, but it seems that I fit in with the guys in their 60s and 70s, where work ethic and the drive to make something on your own instead of buying it still exists. Nothing beats doing it yourself. Might not look as good but you get the satisfaction and pride that comes with it. Aaaaand I'm being long winded again, so Imma shut up now.

PS Don't tell anybody about the handcuff key in the bottom of my wallet. shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I like homemade stuff and enjoy messing around the shop .ya I figured a young fella have a more new style blades and phone lol u make nice stuff I like it I wish I could get the 15yo out in shop making stuff he seems to have an interest in the forge I made see if that takes off


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Ya I like homemade stuff and enjoy messing around the shop .ya I figured a young fella have a more new style blades and phone lol u make nice stuff I like it I wish I could get the 15yo out in shop making stuff he seems to have an interest in the forge I made see if that takes off


I have tried forging off and on, I like it but only in the winter, it's about 95 degrees here in the summer and don't want to die of heat stroke.
my neighbors son is 13 and is a decent blacksmith, no interest in slingshots whatsoever though. and as for new style blades I certainly like my OTFs, flippers and autos, but I gravitate back to what is really practical for what i use, don't get me wrong I love my spydercos and Kizers. And i can't stand touch screens(types on Ipad) in my pocket anyway. Between Mountain biking, krav-maga, and triple gun I have found the flip to work the best for me.Smart phones break too easy for me to EDC, I have a dedicated gps in my 4runner and that's all I need. 
back to forging, try making some rebar throwing knives with him. simple yet addictive, plus then you get to "test" them on a innocent tree. A bracelet is another good project, mine were very common to see on wrists at my high school. Quick simple and stylish.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a bunch of rail spikes I have done a couple tomahawks I see if he want to try that the throwing knives sound like a hoot .ya I can not get auto or balisongs but we can have assisted that’s pretty good .sometimes I like to toss my phone away my brother doesn’t have one and he survives lol


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> I have a bunch of rail spikes I have done a couple tomahawks I see if he want to try that the throwing knives sound like a hoot .ya I can not get auto or balisongs but we can have assisted that's pretty good .sometimes I like to toss my phone away my brother doesn't have one and he survives lol


Canadian laws are no joke huh, only been up there once to go to whistler in BC, customs took my benchmade griptillian that was in my checked bag. don't remember why though. left my jungalas alone which i was glad for.( I make 2.00 an hour babysitting, that was almost 4 weeks pay for the benchmade). 
BTW who makes that Kukri? It looks like a USMC ka-bar had a baby with a ghurka kukri. Custom?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya sometimes law doesn't make sense u can have a assisted knives but no autos with a button to release the blade I really don't see the difference.The Kukri came from Nepal got if from a site called house of Kukri u have to check it out good prices and good guys to deal with I got something a little different than what I ordered but it found a spot in my heart on the site there a vid of them making Kukri it's wild no one has any ppe what so ever or shoes https://www.khukurihouseonline.com/ go check it out u will be drooling M8


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Leatherman make great products. If you do to there website and click the about us drop menue then select pro programs if you work in one of their supported career fields you can get a hefty discount.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

J3ff said:


> Leatherman make great products. If you do to there website and click the about us drop menue then select pro programs if you work in one of their supported career fields you can get a hefty discount.


cool I will check that out need me a leatherman


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Never leave home without it!
Spyderco Para Military and Torque


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

J3ff said:


> Leatherman make great products. If you do to there website and click the about us drop menue then select pro programs if you work in one of their supported career fields you can get a hefty discount.


if u had to pick would u go with the wingman plus or the rebar ?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

M Mars said:


> Never leave home without it!
> Spyderco Para Military and Torque


like the way u roll


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > Leatherman make great products. If you do to there website and click the about us drop menue then select pro programs if you work in one of their supported career fields you can get a hefty discount.
> ...


I meant the wave i really would get just need one without to many useless tools and weight and bulk I am thinking the rebar


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Wave is awesome. If there was one tool I miss for not having anymore its that. Think its the best option for size/weight and function over almost any other MT I have owned.

I carry a cheap Stanley as part of my EDC - and have a Gerber suspension - which is great as has most of the Wave's tools but the blades are so short in comparison... But its smaller and light.

For me the lack of shears on the Rebar is an issue.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I would get the wave+ because it has to tool set I need for what I do. Either will be good.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

J3ff said:


> I would get the wave+ because it has to tool set I need for what I do. Either will be good.


The Wave is pretty nice at work but for EDC I prefer a nice Spyderco clipped in my pocket. The Wave is a nice all in one tool but a little more cumbersome in a holster on my side. They both have their advantages.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys !


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

I would go with the sidekick, just because it is just as slim in my pocket as some of my folders, and doesn’t have unnecessary tools. all i use are the wire cutters, saw, knife(fine edge), pliers, and the screwdrivers.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s pretty much what I use as for tools .see u can custom them I first seen benchmade do that guess it’s full blown now kinda cool


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this was my EDC today,friend gave me this blade,its nice but i dont think it will be EDC'd a lot,lol.the other 3 are my favorite in the pocket knives


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

skarrd said:


> this was my EDC today,friend gave me this blade,its nice but i dont think it will be EDC'd a lot,lol.the other 3 are my favorite in the pocket knives


the sidekick is infiltrating this topic 1 post at a time.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> this was my EDC today,friend gave me this blade,its nice but i dont think it will be EDC'd a lot,lol.the other 3 are my favorite in the pocket knives


the new knife is cool like the natty I also have the home depot blade was in glove box of car I have blades stashed all over keeps the woman from finding out how many I really have


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > this was my EDC today,friend gave me this blade,its nice but i dont think it will be EDC'd a lot,lol.the other 3 are my favorite in the pocket knives
> ...


that home depot knife is great for working the crooks of naturals


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

My latest EDC.. love the opinel knife.. and of course my baby .. the LBS 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I found the Sidekick to be quite flexy - didn't feel as substantial as the Wave etc. Its a nice compact size though.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Port boy said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a kit...2 kits for edc.
> ...


A word on Decoy wallets- Put old fake cards from mailers, any type of not current photo ID (and mark out any real details), use a worn old or 2nd hand wallet (not new looking), Put a wad of $1 bills in it.

If the time comes drop it or toss it...never hand it over. Make certain the greenbacks are seen... carry next to your pepper spray.

Remember the goal here is avoidance...Use distraction, debilitation, and confident strides away from the criminal toward a public area with lots of noise.

You ever notice how small a skunk is compared to a bear...be the skunk...appear dangerous only when necessary, but always appear alert and confident.

And if in real trouble make your way in calm haste to Hullaboola.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Another couple of Cs to add are 
Compass, I carry a brunton on my keychain
Cargo tape(duck tape) i have 10 ft around an old library card along with 10 ft electrical tape.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Excellent advice Makopat.......ALWAYS alert and vigilant, but if and when the time comes, fight like there's no tomorrow, because there might not be.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> My latest EDC.. love the opinel knife.. and of course my baby .. the LBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J5 keeping it simple cool set up new the LBS be there .That blade design has bin around a looong time has never changed tied and true u can get that blade scary sharp


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I found the Sidekick to be quite flexy - didn't feel as substantial as the Wave etc. Its a nice compact size though.


man now I am getting confused there's never a cut and dry answer haha always pro and cons


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > My latest EDC.. love the opinel knife.. and of course my baby .. the LBS
> ...


Heck ya man !! .. I am working on my knife sharpening skills ... not something I'm very good at lol .. and oh u know it! LBS BABY!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That be a funny headline attacker gets stopped in his tracks with an lbs eh pic of attacker with the 5 diamonds ♦ pattered on his forehead haha


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Sidekick to be quite flexy - didn't feel as substantial as the Wave etc. Its a nice compact size though.
> ...


I agree with the flex part of it, but a small price to pay for being much more compact and half the price. Just don't baton anything with it, mine has held up for 3 years of hard work.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


Screw that, imma pepper spray that sucker and run. if that fails then I'll deal with it.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Same price the two if I have same two .pepper spray is not allowed in Canada think same fine as using a bat we can get bear spray but it’s a big can


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd probably also check out the Rebar and Supertool 300 - the old Fuse was nice as well.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

J5 the box sharpers r good will rise an edge well if u use a knife for intended purpose and not chip out blade easy to use with out getting into wet stones the stones can get expensive and u need to maintain them


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I quite like using a honing rod - assuming the blade is sharp to start of with.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep that’s what I getting at long as your not reprofilling the blade or heavy damage there great I read the top of a car window will work to in a bind


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bottom of a coffee mug works great too


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

1 vote for the lansky turn box sharpener, I have 2 of em, combine with a good strop and i've shaved with my 1/4 inch thick BK-2. 
For a more portable option, the work sharp field sharpener is great.


Port boy said:


> Same price the two if I have same two .pepper spray is not allowed in Canada think same fine as using a bat we can get bear spray but it's a big can


The fact that pepper spray isn't allowed scares the **** out of me. I have a mace pen on me whenever i leave the house. And I bought my mom some police pepper spray last year, she ended up using it on a patient who got too handsy with her.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

also, a smooth river stone is great for rough field sharpening. also look up wazoo survivals viking whetstone, works great.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

An other thing now I am older is I try to keep knives I buy to flat grinds not any of them fancy grinds guy can ruin a knife fast trying to sharpen fancy ones live and learn I try to keep it simple .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Dang ! You started a great thread here man .. maybe I should add a new one .. daily EDC carry!! Bet it would be great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Gitter going J5 haha


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

It took me a while to learn how to sharpen freehand and over the years I have built-up a collection of diamond coated plates, a few Japanese waterstones, a flattening stone (necessary to maintain waterstones), Arkansas and oil-stones as well as sharpening files and steel rods plus a couple of strops. And I'm still gonna buy more stones! I've tried the Lansky system and I think it's fantastic but I don't own one and as you can see I am already fully committed to old-school sharpening...

I do prefer to feel out the angle and sharpen free hand. Every knife is a little different and some have compound or micro-bevels which is a little more complicated to sharpen. I enjoy the therapeutic process and get satisfaction with the results. I mostly use an Arkansas to hone small knives and folders. The Japanese stones get used for my kitchen knives while the diamond plated stuff gets used for tools and whenever I need to fix a damaged edge - they cut very aggressively and take a lot of steel. I have learned that it is really the final step of stropping or stone polishing an edge to somewhere between 6000-10,000 that takes it to the screaming hair whittling sharpness assuming I've managed to apex properly on the lower grits.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> It took me a while to learn how to sharpen freehand and over the years I have built-up a collection of diamond coated plates, a few Japanese waterstones, a flattening stone (necessary to maintain waterstones), Arkansas and oil-stones as well as sharpening files and steel rods plus a couple of strops. And I'm still gonna buy more stones! I've tried the Lansky system and I think it's fantastic but I don't own one and as you can see I am already fully committed to old-school sharpening...
> 
> I do prefer to feel out the angle and sharpen free hand. Every knife is a little different and some have compound or micro-bevels which is a little more complicated to sharpen. I enjoy the therapeutic process and get satisfaction with the results. I mostly use an Arkansas to hone small knives and folders. The Japanese stones get used for my kitchen knives while the diamond plated stuff gets used for tools and whenever I need to fix a damaged edge - they cut very aggressively and take a lot of steel. I have learned that it is really the final step of stropping or stone polishing an edge to somewhere between 6000-10,000 that takes it to the screaming hair whittling sharpness assuming I've managed to apex properly on the lower grits.


Wowowowowow .. I need to learn what I know dude!!! I have never even touched a blade that sharp!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slick. I pulled three great tips from this thread! Thanks Forum!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Really enjoying this thread. Keeping it pretty simple today 










Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks like the Canadians have bin bit by the frameless bug busted my first rig and getting better at using it with bb s ????shooting between 25 to 30 feet moving can around


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> It took me a while to learn how to sharpen freehand and over the years I have built-up a collection of diamond coated plates, a few Japanese waterstones, a flattening stone (necessary to maintain waterstones), Arkansas and oil-stones as well as sharpening files and steel rods plus a couple of strops. And I'm still gonna buy more stones! I've tried the Lansky system and I think it's fantastic but I don't own one and as you can see I am already fully committed to old-school sharpening...
> 
> I do prefer to feel out the angle and sharpen free hand. Every knife is a little different and some have compound or micro-bevels which is a little more complicated to sharpen. I enjoy the therapeutic process and get satisfaction with the results. I mostly use an Arkansas to hone small knives and folders. The Japanese stones get used for my kitchen knives while the diamond plated stuff gets used for tools and whenever I need to fix a damaged edge - they cut very aggressively and take a lot of steel. I have learned that it is really the final step of stropping or stone polishing an edge to somewhere between 6000-10,000 that takes it to the screaming hair whittling sharpness assuming I've managed to apex properly on the lower grits.


free hand not the easiest thing to master I have different stones as well even bought some of the cheap gold dollar straight razors to lean how to set a bevel and sharpen and strop I did ok it's a learning curve


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Well, I don't typically carry a sling with me when I leave home. but if I did....
This would be one option.









Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Looks like the Canadians have bin bit by the frameless bug busted my first rig and getting better at using it with bb s shooting between 25 to 30 feet moving can around


"Chomp Chomp" the frameless bugs here.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

MIsling said:


> Well, I don't typically carry a sling with me when I leave home. but if I did....
> This would be one option.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Really enjoying this thread. Keeping it pretty simple today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are your bands tied on, i like how sleek it is. Mine is tied on with some ugly Diy theraband cuffs and wraps.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I use the ribbon tie from GZK. Comes in black or clear. Last batch they sent, the black hadn't been rebranded and looks to come from Germany 

















Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I use the ribbon tie from GZK. Comes in black or clear. Last batch they sent, the black hadn't been rebranded and looks to come from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will the ribbon work with 1842 or 1745 ok.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> Crazy Canuck said:
> 
> 
> > I use the ribbon tie from GZK. Comes in black or clear. Last batch they sent, the black hadn't been rebranded and looks to come from Germany
> ...


For sure. It'll work with anything. Nice and stretchy. I use it for both tubes and flat bands for pouch tying. I cut a short length, center the band/tube where I want to tie, do 3 cross over wraps, finish with a double knot and cut the excess. Outlasts the bandset every time


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

MIsling said:


> Well, I don't typically carry a sling with me when I leave home. but if I did....
> This would be one option.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Someone actually made one of those.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Canadians have bin bit by the frameless bug busted my first rig and getting better at using it with bb s shooting between 25 to 30 feet moving can around
> ...


lol he will not leave me alone


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

16YearOldWoodturner said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


OODA loop...fighting the last and moat coatly option. $10 to $20 is worth it sometimes...

True news story...lady was stubbirn and would not hand over her purse and was gut shot 3 times...over $12.

Each situaution has to read in a nano second...but proper planning prevents p*** poor perfornmance (mostly).

Do not think I am not prepared for violence, but I am more prepared to avoid it. Priorities differ, especially with age...When I had a 6 minute mile on flat land I was eager to stand my ground after a few short dashes away to wind the perpetrator...now with my 12 minute mile I am a fan of misdirection and avoidance.

Trust me you do NOT want to get a drug addicts blood on you. My defense strategies are based of their weakness...like fishing...use the right bait and then set the hook (lead left is pretty good).

PS-I also use friendly as my maim defense...I carry ziplock bags full of goodies for homeless folks and etc... Be the change you want and all.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree - heard of cases where people have been shot and killed for intrinsically valueless items (a few pages of printouts), another for R5 which is the equivalent to 30c (US).

I was mugged at gunpoint for my mobile phone - which I handed over (it was old anyways), he also checked my wallet for cash (which happened that day I had in my back pocket) - during the confrontation I had an opportunity to take the guy down, but didn't. Luckily I didn't as he had 3 buddies in a car just down the road.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't typically carry a sling with me when I leave home. but if I did....
> ...


Yep, it is quite a nice frame! Thanks for the design.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> I agree - heard of cases where people have been shot and killed for intrinsically valueless items (a few pages of printouts), another for R5 which is the equivalent to 30c (US).
> 
> I was mugged at gunpoint for my mobile phone - which I handed over (it was old anyways), he also checked my wallet for cash (which happened that day I had in my back pocket) - during the confrontation I had an opportunity to take the guy down, but didn't. Luckily I didn't as he had 3 buddies in a car just down the road.


A simple screenshot can be extremely valuable- speaking of printouts n whatnot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

This was just before before smart phones ;-) - The person worked for an ad agency and was taking some printouts of work down to the postoffice to send to a client. It seemed valuable enough for her to be stopped at gunpoint being that her job could have been on the line she clung to them and was simply shot for the trouble.

The agency was close to the one I worked fo and in fact the event happened less than half a block away.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anybody have experience with oerla knifes?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone remember a nice scene in a "Crocodile Dundee" movie, where Paul Hogan says; "that's not a knife,,,"? Here it is:


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

Mick was the man. I wanna see Dundee Does Deutchsland.. "das ist ein messer" yah lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol kinda like this that’s a knife


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Or like that haha


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Key chain edc


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I like to touch up my knives every time they get used. A few light passes back n forth a few times on an Arkansas fine stone (preferably with kerosene when available), then a light belt strop( on a prepared spot). The Mora and the stone stay in my day pack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I like to touch up my knives every time they get used. A few light passes back n forth a few times on an Arkansas fine stone (preferably with kerosene when available), then a light belt strop( on a prepared spot). The Mora and the stone stay in my day pack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> This was just before before smart phones ;-) - The person worked for an ad agency and was taking some printouts of work down to the postoffice to send to a client. It seemed valuable enough for her to be stopped at gunpoint being that her job could have been on the line she clung to them and was simply shot for the trouble.
> 
> The agency was close to the one I worked fo and in fact the event happened less than half a block away.


I feel like theirs a 'valley girl' on this forum who identifies with double posts in all the wrong ways ;-) (winky winkers, lol ). Maybe you could look into it, or maybe we need a better filter...mattwalt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Fooling around today as it's a holiday here, and my last day of vacation before going back to work tomorrow


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Dandies all Canuck, I can't quit staring at that blade... :shocked:


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Dandies all Canuck, I can't quit staring at that blade... :shocked:


Thank you. It's a forum knife from a couple years ago, and one of the last knives out of Canal Street Cutlery before they sadly closed their doors.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Does anyone remember a nice scene in a "Crocodile Dundee" movie, where Paul Hogan says; "that's not a knife,,,"? Here it is:


 Oh yeah, for sure....that is a classic


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Long John said:


> I like to touch up my knives every time they get used. A few light passes back n forth a few times on an Arkansas fine stone (preferably with kerosene when available), then a light belt strop( on a prepared spot). The Mora and the stone stay in my day pack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice EDC..........Hey Long John, you ever get tired of that Simpleshot Dead Ringer BB shooter and want to trade for a custom natural fork, let me know as I'd def be interested.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

took these to the river with me yesterday,the CS Bushman is my 30+ year old camping knife,still love it the little ogre was fed some marbles and 3/8s clay at some pine cones and aluminium cans


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Rockin this pair today

Simple Shot Axiom Champ ( Poly ) set up with Theraband Blue for .177 BB's

Benchmade 484-1, Nakamura Axis Lock, 3.08" S90V steel blade, Carbon Fiber handles with anodized blue hardware.





  








080819 SLING BLADE EDC.3




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2019


__
2



Simple Shot Axiom Champ and Benchmade 484-1 Nakamura Axis Lock









  








080819 SLING BLADE EDC.2




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2019




Simple Shot Axiom Champ and Benchmade 484-1 Nakamura Axis Lock









  








080819 SLING BLADE EDC.1




__
SLING-N-SHOT


__
Aug 8, 2019




Simple Shot Axiom Champ and Benchmade 484-1 Nakamura Axis Lock


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I like that knife skarrd


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Lbs and my favorite blade barkriver mini Aurora I don’t always edc this blade I carry a small ohta friction folder at work


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Those are really nice hardensteel


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks J3ff I wanted to get a custom lbs to match the jade and white scales on the brk but couldn’t resist this guy.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Hardensteel936 said:


> Thanks J3ff I wanted to get a custom lbs to match the jade and white scales on the brk but couldn't resist this guy.


That' a gorgeous LBS!!! I think you have to get knife scales to match it rather than the other way around


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hmmmm maybe get some custom j5 knife scales? ????


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

J3ff said:


> I like that knife skarrd


thanks I bought it ata gunshow in Phoenix on a whim [they were 12 bucks apiece or 2 for 20] about 25 years ago,it ia and has been my favorite do all camp/hike blade of all time


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hardensteel936 said:


> Lbs and my favorite blade barkriver mini Aurora I don't always edc this blade I carry a small ohta friction folder at work


Great pic and great combo buddy!! LBS BABY! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hardensteel936 said:
> 
> 
> > Lbs and my favorite blade barkriver mini Aurora I don't always edc this blade I carry a small ohta friction folder at work
> ...


Lbs baby!


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Long John said:
> 
> 
> > I like to touch up my knives every time they get used. A few light passes back n forth a few times on an Arkansas fine stone (preferably with kerosene when available), then a light belt strop( on a prepared spot). The Mora and the stone stay in my day pack
> ...


Brother, that's tempting, but it was my first and still the favorite  besides, your stuff is way nicer... you could likely trade for an original Rayshot (I think that's the designer ).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Long John said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Long John said:
> ...


Thanks for the compliment and understand, but if you ever change your mind and I haven't already gotten one elsewhere, the offer still stand my friend. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Got this sweet knife from makopat and trying out my lizard made a while ago but first time trying it out .Thanks Pat love the blade got something coming back to u that your going to love brother


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That's a great combination


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Today it was these,not my normal blade carry,another tryout from a friend,SS from Aliexpress


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> Today it was these,not my normal blade carry,another tryout from a friend,SS from Aliexpress


nice blade and frame your ammo looks like mine everything under the sun i even have hex nuts lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oh yeah Hex nuts and lead fishing sinkers are my faves


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

@Hardensteel936............that is a sweet Bark River and LBS combo....love both.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> Today it was these,not my normal blade carry,another tryout from a friend,SS from Aliexpress


Could you tell me what kind of knife that is? Looks awesome


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> @Hardensteel936............that is a sweet Bark River and LBS combo....love both.


Thank you love my barkies there such good blades for the price! I've had many different models but I must say the mini aurora is my fav it just fits my had so good and the lbs is great I'm getting pretty accurate with it already!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > Today it was these,not my normal blade carry,another tryout from a friend,SS from Aliexpress
> ...


its actually part of a 3 pack of skinners from Walmart,the smallest one ,marked Remington like the rifle,but also made in cgina so ??? Bill finds some weird stuff


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

So while I've posted the blade here's my final setup. Thank you so much skarrd.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Forgot pic.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I forget to attach pic all the time


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SlingFaceKilla said:


> Forgot pic.


oh yeah I like that CRKT,handy knife


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well wife got me a horny monster for anniversary so cool he made of titanium shoots cans and cracks pints what’s not to like ???? I paired him up with a slim Jim from SOG had this blade for awhile now what I say about it is not a heavy chopper lol but it is assisted and thin just not a rough house edc but has a place


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Stainless Mora Companion and the Popeye. Both cheap and cheerful, so whatever may befall them won't be a catastrophe. Just got the mora by the way. This thing is SHARP and bites wood like there's no tomorrow. It really gives me a motive to sculpt some frames!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That is a nice set up skropi.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

skarrd said:


> SlingFaceKilla said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot pic.
> ...


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

SlingFaceKilla said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > SlingFaceKilla said:
> ...


How's the quality I have been looking for a good fixed blade at a nice price incan get one from post for like 20


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

Its a really good quality knife man it does everything ive needed it to do so far it has a lifetime warranty too. If it fails on their end they'll replace it. Can't beat it for the price. I just wish it was a tad bigger.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

I really like mine it could be a bit bigger 1/2 in each way and it would be Perfect  IMHO


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the B-52 clones today,testing fork height differences,and my Favorite neck knife,the one i always come back to,made it out of an old saw blade,years ago when i couldnt [and still havent] find one that was the right size and weight.


----------



## SlingFaceKilla (Jun 30, 2019)

skarrd said:


> I really like mine it could be a bit bigger 1/2 in each way and it would be Perfect  IMHO


A good inch altogether would REALLY pull it together. Lol


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my E.D.C and slingshot!





  








serveimage (2)




__
crypter27


__
Aug 23, 2019











  








20180517 122006




__
crypter27


__
May 17, 2018


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

crypter27 said:


> This is my E.D.C and slingshot!


that's a cool set up this thread has a lot of cool edc set ups love seeing everyone's toys


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Port boy said:


> crypter27 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my E.D.C and slingshot!
> ...


Thanks, I was also impressed with everybody's E.D.C combination's.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well I pulled the trigger on the sidekick for my first mt I like the rebar and the surge but what I really like is if the skeletool just had a saw added to it that’s the one I want I don’t need a cork screw or mini tweezers and lot that other stuff but what put the sidekick in my sights is the blade and saw being on the outside that’s a plus in my eyes see how it goes the picklebones r not done yet hope I can finish them of this weekend or at least one I like that frame style a lot and I made them small so that I can edc them sorry for the crap pics I live in a cave with candle lights lol


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I love my sidekick


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya I hope it works out for me can not see why it wouldn’t seems like a nice tool ! I have a friend that’s a mechanic and farmer said he has busted two and made one back out of them than sent the busted one in and was replaced so that’s a plus


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Ya I hope it works out for me can not see why it wouldn't seems like a nice tool ! I have a friend that's a mechanic and farmer said he has busted two and made one back out of them than sent the busted one in and was replaced so that's a plus


They have a good warranty program. The only complaint I have is I would like a better file. It's small and makes rounding natty forks more challenging than it should be.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Port boy said:


> Well I pulled the trigger on the sidekick for my first mt I like the rebar and the surge but what I really like is if the skeletool just had a saw added to it that's the one I want I don't need a cork screw or mini tweezers and lot that other stuff but what put the sidekick in my sights is the blade and saw being on the outside that's a plus in my eyes see how it goes the picklebones r not done yet hope I can finish them of this weekend or at least one I like that frame style a lot and I made them small so that I can edc them sorry for the crap pics I live in a cave with candle lights lol


Awesome addition bro!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

J3ff said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Ya I hope it works out for me can not see why it wouldn't seems like a nice tool ! I have a friend that's a mechanic and farmer said he has busted two and made one back out of them than sent the busted one in and was replaced so that's a plus
> ...


ya to bad the customization part is just cosmetic be nice to have tool options!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

J3ff said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Ya I hope it works out for me can not see why it wouldn't seems like a nice tool ! I have a friend that's a mechanic and farmer said he has busted two and made one back out of them than sent the busted one in and was replaced so that's a plus
> ...


ya to bad the customization part is just cosmetic be nice to have tool options!


crypter27 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I pulled the trigger on the sidekick for my first mt I like the rebar and the surge but what I really like is if the skeletool just had a saw added to it that's the one I want I don't need a cork screw or mini tweezers and lot that other stuff but what put the sidekick in my sights is the blade and saw being on the outside that's a plus in my eyes see how it goes the picklebones r not done yet hope I can finish them of this weekend or at least one I like that frame style a lot and I made them small so that I can edc them sorry for the crap pics I live in a cave with candle lights lol
> ...


thanks


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Port boy said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > Port boy said:
> ...


welcome bro


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

skropi said:


> Stainless Mora Companion and the Popeye. Both cheap and cheerful, so whatever may befall them won't be a catastrophe. Just got the mora by the way. This thing is SHARP and bites wood like there's no tomorrow. It really gives me a motive to sculpt some frames!


That's an awesome combo bro!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool options would be nice if you have a tool shop of your own and dont mind breaking the warranty check out some of the mids on youtube.


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

I modified my file into a sewing awl, and upgraded the blade with the s30v blade from the charge tti, works like a dream.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm getting an oerla olf-1008 and a popeye on the way.


----------



## raiderkilo (Feb 1, 2014)

Horny Monster & Small Sebenza


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Finally got these bad boys done had to set them up with couple my favourite flippers


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

raiderkilo said:


> Horny Monster & Small Sebenza


Sebenza is nice. Reeves makes great blades.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Finally got these bad boys done had to set them up with couple my favourite flippers


 Very nice Pickle Bone's @Port boy..............Love the Kershaw line, especially if they have the " Speedsafe " assisted opening mechanism.

( is that one on the right a Cryo or Cryo 2 ? )

I have had both, but prefer the Cryo 2 as it's a bit larger and just fits my hand better, but a very solid knife.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Port boy said:


> Finally got these bad boys done had to set them up with couple my favourite flippers


Awesome collection bro!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got these bad boys done had to set them up with couple my favourite flippers
> ...


the 2 gen yep kershaw makes fine knifes surprised no one put up a leek or onion got be thousands of them out there


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

crypter27 said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got these bad boys done had to set them up with couple my favourite flippers
> ...


thanks the slingshot and knife collection r getting big haha


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

these today,i am Lovin that little chinese frame


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That looks really uncomfortable skarrd


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Also I switch my edc sling to this popeye. I love it


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

J3ff said:


> That looks really uncomfortable skarrd


surprisingly they are both very comforatable and the SS is a Shooter for sure,the Blade,not to brag,is a def Cutter


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

skarrd said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > That looks really uncomfortable skarrd
> ...


Looks have deceived me before


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> these today,i am Lovin that little chinese frame


i seen one of them of fb the fella made some scales and tapped holes for screws looked good not that it does not look good just food for thought in a perfect world a guy could afford 2 one to play with one to shoot just in case mod did not work eh boys


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> these today,i am Lovin that little chinese frame


Nice blade


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > these today,i am Lovin that little chinese frame
> ...


Thanks it is my favorite


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

My first g10 build had to show it off ???? turned out not to bad !


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Super nice, love that Spidy as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks I figured a pocket bone and a para go well together


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I moded my sidekick to have an alien key that fits my popeye slingshot which is my new carry. I removed the serrated knife from in the handle and took the Allen off a collapsing set.im working to replace the file I dont like the one in the sidekick but the one from my gerber is too big for now.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s a smart mod fella like like it


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Port boy said:


> That's a smart mod fella like like it


Thank you.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

skropi said:


> Stainless Mora Companion and the Popeye. Both cheap and cheerful, so whatever may befall them won't be a catastrophe. Just got the mora by the way. This thing is SHARP and bites wood like there's no tomorrow. It really gives me a motive to sculpt some frames!


Skropi, I love Morakniv and Victornix... For the price they are the best.

I cannot have expensive stuff because I loose it. I do have an expensive belt axe (Gransfor Bruks)...I seldon carry it. Stays on my work station for trimming the thick bits.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Current EDC. The knife is a SOG aegis fl that I picked up for 5 bucks on clearance at wally world. I made the bracelet and yup there are hex nuts woven in (discreet ammo) then there is the frame less set up.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Current EDC. The knife is a SOG aegis fl that I picked up for 5 bucks on clearance at wally world. I made the bracelet and yup there are hex nuts woven in (discreet ammo) then there is the frame less set up.


sweet bit of kit your paracord work is awesome


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

shootin the fat Coyote today,dug out an Old necker i made,just for tickles n grins


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

In the UK, it is illegal to carry a locking knife, a fixed blade, or a non locking knife with a cutting edge more than 3 inches in public unless you have a valid reason for needing it. So we have to carry slip joints or friction folders for Edc, although It's no skin off my teeth for what I need. I usually carry a victorinox pioneer or this manly wasp like today. I love it, very sharp and practical blade shape, s90v, g10 handle scales and more than solid enough for what I use it for (shredding boxes at work and cutting food ). I don't carry a slingshot, but shooting this palm thunder in the garden tonight
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I have been looking and found the perfect blade for my need the sheath is not what I like but I can deal soni added this to my edc.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a sweet looking blade J3ff. Schrade is a often overlooked brand in my opinion. they are solid work knives


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> That is a sweet looking blade J3ff. Schrade is a often overlooked brand in my opinion. they are solid work knives


Thank you.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

J3ff said:


> I moded my sidekick to have an alien key that fits my popeye slingshot which is my new carry. I removed the serrated knife from in the handle and took the Allen off a collapsing set.im working to replace the file I dont like the one in the sidekick but the one from my gerber is too big for now.


great combo


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

J3ff said:


> I have been looking and found the perfect blade for my need the sheath is not what I like but I can deal soni added this to my edc.


sweet


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

skarrd said:


> shootin the fat Coyote today,dug out an Old necker i made,just for tickles n grins


Both the blade and are awesomely rustic!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

AlDermietzel said:


> In the UK, it is illegal to carry a locking knife, a fixed blade, or a non locking knife with a cutting edge more than 3 inches in public unless you have a valid reason for needing it. So we have to carry slip joints or friction folders for Edc, although It's no skin off my teeth for what I need. I usually carry a victorinox pioneer or this manly wasp like today. I love it, very sharp and practical blade shape, s90v, g10 handle scales and more than solid enough for what I use it for (shredding boxes at work and cutting food ). I don't carry a slingshot, but shooting this palm thunder in the garden tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The combo this weekend ????????


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Minimal Sunday carry









Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s some nice stuff wow cf all around


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Rattler said:


> Minimal Sunday carry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

It is nice


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

TGIF! I think we're going to make it to the weekend


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Rattler what ammo are you using with that?


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

J3ff said:


> Rattler what ammo are you using with that?


For indoor shooting 10 mm hyper flight from wasp and outdoor 10,5 mm steel.

Gesendet von meinem AGS2-W09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Dope


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Great thread! I EDC a Spyderco SPYDK but I don't EDC a sling. If I did it would likely be this combo. SPYDK and Pocket Parasite TTF.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice bit of kit quality gear right there m8 !


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Working on this little gem banded it up to see what I want do next


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Working on this little gem banded it up to see what I want do next


Nice PB.....I see you still can't get away from those Pesky Walnuts, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Port boy said:


> Working on this little gem banded it up to see what I want do next


Nice! Great colours.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Working on this little gem banded it up to see what I want do next
> ...


no escape from them neighbors have 3 huge ones I have a smaller one in my front yard there's lots of them in town such a nice tree but messy in the fall I live very close to saint Marie among the Hurons and the Martyrs shine but my aunt work at the village doing weaving and told me in the day the walnuts used as dye for clothes and I know why ever place a tree rat chews the hull off there's a black spot but the wood is so pretty makes beautiful frames ????????I can live with it


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > Working on this little gem banded it up to see what I want do next
> ...


thanks was not to sure how it was going to look was a bit of a ham and egg build wanted to try something a little out my comfort zone so I had some useable 6mm orange black left and 3mm black with the olive drab and black 10mm worked out ok I think definitely different


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Out in the back yard with my edc


----------



## 16YearOldWoodturner (Jun 30, 2019)

well no blade today, I currently am in Texas so only what I can bring in my carryon. AKA my not weapon weapons. Frameless Slingshot, 1745 bands with a Warrior pouch. Marbles in a paracord pouch, you know for playing marbles right. Wallet, leather bracer. and a leather "coin pouch". well it does hold coins, but it will also break a jaw in a pinch. made it for a recent trip up to NYC.



















It's amazing what can go thru TSA. but they stopped me for a wood bowl that I had made.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ya a slapjack definitely put an attacker down in a hurry haha


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Fresh year some new stuff for the pockets


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool gear @Port boy, love those little CRKT Minimalist neck knives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool gear @Port boy, love those little CRKT Minimalist neck knives
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a cool little knife. I had never seen one Until this thread


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath from repurposed leather.









































My planning on EDC frame will be this Desert Drifter made frame fitted into handcuff pouch

















So far that is.

'drif

edit: And here is where it will be carried

















on the Desert Drifter made Long Range Desert Mini Bike LRDMB


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Nice!!! You're good working with leather! Love it


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

desert drifter said:


> My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath from repurposed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, 'drif - you are ready for the zombie apocalypse! Very cool gear - thanks for posting!


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Blue Raja said:


> desert drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath from repurposed leather.
> ...


LOL As I've always said "when ever in the desert you might as well have some fun". And when your having fun, have lots of it.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

desert drifter said:


> My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath from repurposed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright that's some cool stuff desert drifter . The little bike is rocking sweet cool paint love flat colours . Nice stuff cool post keep em coming!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Good stuff man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I am unable to EDC during the week, thus I go a bit crazy on the weekend.









For woods walking - my Kit Fox Hybrid and SOG hatchet









A classic combo - Trumark WS-1 and Buck 110 - both c. 1980









Following 'drif's lead, elastic will probably not last long after the Zombie Apocalypse, so we should all master the shepherd's sling. Also, you are going to want a knife (or knives) with a bit of heft to them.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Need to get in on this post ????


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's today's


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Island made said:


> Here's today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full bf frameless rig ?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Here's today's
> ...


Yes, full butter. I'm not exactly sure on the size of the tubing, it's was stuff that Chris sent to me. Pretty small stuff.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Here's today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, no shot with the blade out ? LOL....very nice Shane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Island made said:


> Here's today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a knife! None of your dainty pocket folders or pseudo tacticals with a clip to get caught on your pocket seam or worse that you slice your thumb when you try a one-handed open.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

desert drifter said:


> My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath from repurposed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Blade and sheath,Really like that MB too.Baja? with a stage 1?


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

This is my new edc


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

My Current toys for tomorrow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Barryeverson said:


> My Current toys for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> Barryeverson said:
> 
> 
> > My Current toys for tomorrow
> ...


It is a pocket knife , it's the CEO by CRKT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Really nice


----------



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

J3ff said:


> Really nice


Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

these today,the Gopher SS Kestrel and the blade that is Always with me,out to the pond to test out Project X and shoot some clays,while it is still warm


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> these today,the Gopher SS Kestrel and the blade that is Always with me,out to the pond to test out Project X and shoot some clays,while it is still warm


Sweet kit Skarrd!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Barryeverson said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Barryeverson said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

It looks pretty sleek can we get an open shot


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

skarrd said:


> these today,the Gopher SS Kestrel and the blade that is Always with me,out to the pond to test out Project X and shoot some clays,while it is still warm


cool stuff u have going on bud :naughty:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

skarrd said:


> these today,the Gopher SS Kestrel and the blade that is Always with me,out to the pond to test out Project X and shoot some clays,while it is still warm


*Nice bat-wing blade!*


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Small gear


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

bingo said:


> Small gear


Love it buddy! Always love a good opinel.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

So do a Shane ????


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Got a pic of my mates aswell these should have been used today but wee both fluffed half a dozen shots lol


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

He was the better shot today


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

skarrd said:


> desert drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My EDC blade is a Desert Drifter cut down Robeson butcher knife and a selfmade sheath
> ...


Skarrd sorry about late response.

It is or was a total basket case/pickup truck full of parts Baja MB 200 when I got it. During a year tinkering with it a 1st stage mods to engine, TC2 torque converter, real fuel tank, spare fuel cell replaced the missing head light, tachometer/hour meter and GPS. Fenders and tank painted Russian Infantry.

Thanks for your question.

'drif


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

desert drifter said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > desert drifter said:
> ...


Awesome.excellent job on it I got a coleman ex that will be going muxh the same way


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

One of my common carry setups. The frameless bandset is more of a conversation piece than anything as I don't carry ammo (I am sure should I need it I could find some thing lol). I like the belt mount for my knife keeps scratches off my phone


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Had to buy this little guy so cool


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Very nice pb


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Real sweet PB ????????


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

When put out am about ????


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

bingo said:


> When put out am about ????


I like really like that combo can I get a pic of the blade unsheathed please whatbis the over all and blade only lengths


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

J3ff said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > When put out am about ????
> ...


sure no problems


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Have a look nice blade gifted to me many years ago ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Had to buy this little guy so cool


Hey PB. What is this feature on the Kukri Blade?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That is very nice bingo


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Not sure I don’t think anyone really knows any more . But I have read the blood runs down blade and collects there and drips off before your hand . Another idea is religion


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Not sure I don't think anyone really knows any more . But I have read the blood runs down blade and collects there and drips off before your hand . Another idea is religion


Or maybe to clean your fingernails after clawing out the eyes of your enemy...??

But seriously. I've just read through numerous theories, and I believe they are ALL incorrect. Blood Theory, negative for this slashing and bashing tool. They wouldn't hold that much blood on the blade nor carry the Kukri with the tip up. Anyone who has field dressed an animal will tell you how sticky blood gets. If my knife is dripping then I've dropped it in the gut of which I just flick it with a wrist to 'ring it out'. The notch as a Religious reference. Negative. A Kukri is a tool coming from a deeply religious culture. The maker would not adorn the handle NOR the blade for this tool. The first Kurki blades did not come with a wooden or leather scabbard. Those came later in the evolution of the tool as both farmers and fighters just tucked the Kukri into their waist sashes. The original Kukri doesn't have a hand guard. So my theory is that this notch is simply a belt/sash clip to keep the Kukri from sliding down your pant leg and slicing your AliBaba off!! It is enough of a notch to catch the sash if you will and keep that tool in place. Even if a farmer could afford a scabbard he/she would have left it behind in favor of the simplicity and the custom of just tucking it away. Cheers, Moses

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha I read one that said popping caps of bottles .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not sure why this popped up on my email ,with the post dates changed,but this is yesterdays and probably todays EDC,lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> not sure why this popped up on my email ,with the post dates changed,but this is yesterdays and probably todays EDC,lol


Dude, that blade is awesome! One you made?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > not sure why this popped up on my email ,with the post dates changed,but this is yesterdays and probably todays EDC,lol
> ...


yes it is ,sorry for the late answer,i made it for someone who decided he didn't really want a fingerling blade,so I kept it and use it occasionally


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > skarrd said:
> ...


Say what??! I have never met a blade that I didn't like! That dude wasn't thinking straight!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

true,but it does take some getting used to,and its kind of a one purpose type blade,lol


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

????


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is a very comforatable looking blade there,nice Natty to


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a very nice set up skarrd, I like the leatherman too, metrograde {sp} is working with a 3d print company to make some interesting add ons for that tool.

https://www.shapeways.com/shops/metro-qbranch


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice combo theses 2 ????


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

bingo said:


> Nice combo theses 2


I love my Island Made slings and Opinels! Check out MAM knives. Similar to Opinel (style and price) but have liner locks.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

bingo said:


>


Hang on there Bingo Pirate!! My wife is from Scotland, my family is split between Cockenzie and Picton, NZ. I understand that knife you have there is a FELONY and potentially a HAZARD to yourself AND your FAMILY!!!! What say ye???!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


that right mo that's a shame this was a gift long time ago its only 3 inch blade btw and a non locking knife


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


and I aint no hazards to me or family any game that can be ate its a hazard to buddy


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

bingo said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > bingo said:
> ...


Game On Then!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Aye that's it


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


infact keep my family out your business you dont know them understand


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skarrd said:


> shootin the fat Coyote today,dug out an Old necker i made,just for tickles n grins


Hey Skarrd, late to the party here, but I had to compliment that frame. I love some of the little pfs you come cup with. And that knife is really cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> That is a very nice set up skarrd, I like the leatherman too, metrograde {sp} is working with a 3d print company to make some interesting add ons for that tool.
> 
> https://www.shapeways.com/shops/metro-qbranch


looks interesting,thanks for the link


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

That's cool and all but what about the wave+


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Choice of the day...









Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wicked blade even wickeder sling


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> wicked blade even wickeder sling


I second that!


----------

